
Microsoft Bans Slack After Slack's IPO Success - TechFinder
https://medium.com/futuresin/microsoft-teams-has-lost-to-slack-a02dd93e66a3
======
writepub
This is a bit of a surprise, as the new Microsoft seemed to move past
prettiness, and embrace customer centricity.

Curious how Microsoft Teams can rip-off Slack's features without access to,
ahem, Slack. And I don't just head the devs on Teams, but real users who could
provide valuable inputs to improve Teams

